# Boykin Spaniel or Lab... which one??



## HardTime (Aug 6, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a new dog.. I have had labs in the past and i like them but i am interested in the Boykin but don't know much about them. The dog will be a pet for the most part.

thanks


----------



## jsav (Aug 6, 2010)

well if you decide on a boykin i have 4 female puppies that are 1 week old. I have both a boykin and two labs and i would have to say the boykin are more of an all around hunter and can do anything from track deer to point and flush up quail. Also if you hunt with them out of the boat they will not take up to much room.


----------



## jhalderson (Aug 7, 2010)

boykin every time more better smaller smarter and will do everything a lab will do


----------



## catalpa (Aug 7, 2010)

Boykin hands down.  They were bred to hunt in the South. They have a natural desire to hunt, with the added desire to please their owner. As for a pet (aka house dog) they fit right in and steal your heart- and your socks!


----------



## Gunner82 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am gonna have to say labs. I have labs and my sister in law has a boykin. Not the best dog to show boykin personality but the dog only likes one person and chews up everything! They got her a little older but the only one I have ever been around in person. A small lab seems like it could do the same thing to me and they like everyone.
Good luck with finding a new companion though, always exciting!


----------



## littletime (Aug 8, 2010)

boykin no doubt


----------



## Backwoods Mulisha (Aug 9, 2010)

boykin all the way, they are natural hunters and retrievers. as far as a great family dog you cant go wrong,I havent seen one that is hard to housetrain or ill in any manner. They are much more level headed than a lab


----------



## Ferrferr (Aug 9, 2010)

I was in this boat just over a year ago. I was always a lab person but these little brown dogs are just a bundle of joy. They are great with kids. The train really well.


----------



## bonafide (Aug 10, 2010)

Both are great dogs and I have owned each.  My boykin is 6 yrs. old now and has been the best all around dog I've owned.  Great with the kids and excellent hunting instincts...can't wait for dove season to get here!  Good luck!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2010)

no question in my mind, boykin.


----------



## turkeyeyes (Sep 22, 2010)

I have brittany, and I have owned labs before. Both are great dogs! But! If you had given your self a time limit to train the dog. And if your a full-time worker. Then I say run with an spaniel. They will surprise you, just remember the tone in a owner or trainer when it comes working with an spaniel is very important. The spaniels just learn at a higher rate than a lab. Lab are smart, and I say this, cause littletime, my brother and I had one of the smartest labs every. Just after getting my brittany! Wow. She can move and learn things everyday. Good luck in ytou choice. Just think about it good and hard. Good luck


----------



## GDB (Sep 22, 2010)

I have both.  the only issue I have thus far with Boykin's they seem to not like the cold water much.  I hunt them in the field on upland and love it though.  Get you one of each...


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 29, 2010)

LABS, if you want a lap dog get a schnauzer......


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 30, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> LABS, if you want a lap dog get a schnauzer......


----------



## WesleyATV (Oct 8, 2010)

boykin


----------



## creekbed (Oct 9, 2010)

just got my first boykin, only three months old. so Iwill let you know. she did start retreaving at 9 weeks!


----------



## noggin nocker (Oct 10, 2010)

I have had both.  My last two retrievers were labs and were awesome.  

However, after getting a Boykin, I  would never go back. Best hunting companion you could ever want!


----------



## QTurn (Oct 10, 2010)

Half the size of a Lab and twice as smart......

Get a Boykin......


----------

